# Synchronisation manuelle impossibe avec iTunes



## lepithec (29 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème de synchronisation depuis que la version 10 d'iTunes s'est installée sur mon Mac (un iMac de 2009). Je n'ai jamais eu de souci auparavant pour transférer ma musique et podcasts vers mon iPod, car tout était configuré pour la synchronisation manuelle : je glisse les morceaux sur l'iPod pour le transfert.

Depuis la mise à jour d'iTunes de cette semaine, je ne peux simplement plus transférer ma musique. Quand je fais glisser les morceaux d'iTunes vers mon iPod, c'est grisé, il n'y a pas le petit "+" qui s'affiche, et rien ne se passe. J'ai bien vérifié que la synchronisation manuelle était active dans les préférences.

Est-ce un bug du nouveau iTunes ou bien quoi ?
Merci pour votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h07 ----------

Après lecture des topics iTunes il semblerait que le problème vienne bien de la nouvelle version de iTunes, le problème a été idenitifié ici : http://forums.macg.co/itunes/itunes-fini-le-glisse-depose-779312.html

Incroyable cette fonctionnalité qui disparaît !


----------



## Lebossflo (30 Juillet 2011)

Résolu?


----------



## Pharrel (13 Août 2011)

Etrange, j'ai un imac 2009 aussi mais je n'ai pas constater ce probleme avec mon iphone... Cette restriction ne marcherais que sur un ipod touch ?????????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2011)

Je m&#8217;aperçois aussi que la gestion manuelle de mon iPod touch avec iTunes par glisser/déposer ne fonctionne plus !

Je suis obligé de passer par la synchronisation, ce qui est extrêmement chiant et pénible (on ne peut même pas choisir les titres et on ne sait pas trop ce qu&#8217;on sélectionne).

Y-a-t-il un autre logiciel pouvant remplacer iTunes (gérant l&#8217;iPod touch) que je supporte de moins en moins ?

Mac OS 10.5.8
iTunes 10.4 (80)
iPod touch 4.3.5


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2011)

P.-S.
Jai essayé sans succès Songbird et YamiPod. 
YamiPod me dit que liPod nest pas connecté (?)
SongBird crash systématiquement au lancement (?)


----------

